# best pressurized co2 diffuser?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, i just hoked up my co2 cylinder, and it's running through a red sea venturi pump.... just wondered what the ideal diffusion method is?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

External reactor plumbed into my eheim output.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have my CO2 being fed into the Aquaclear Powerheads in my tank.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

i read that just running it into a limewood diffuser works quite well and they're only $4 

Thats what I bought, i just have to set it all up now.. i might throw a powerhead in there too for extra flow as well as blowing around the CO2.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/53392-limewood-co2-diffuser.html


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very efficient powerhead reactor and bubble counter.


----------



## Ne-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another vote for external inline reactor


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

external inline


----------

